# Ever feel like you're at your limit, and it's way too low?



## DSLR noob (Aug 21, 2007)

I feel like I've just plain stopped improving. One thing that bothers me is that I've been into photgraphy for such a short time (7 months). People say to get better, shoot lots of photos, I must shoot at least 30 photos a day and I feel like I jumped leaps and bounds from my start, but have reached the edge of improvement for me..... it's really weird. I got SOOOOOOOOO much better than I was when I opened the box to my XT, but the first 4 months was where I did ALL my improving. The photos from the past 3 months all look about the same in terms of pleasurable overall look. Sure I can take low noise shots, in focus, with good saturation and contrast. My friends all say I am an amazing photographer but I am the only kid in my highschool with a DSLR and part of 10% that knows manual settings of any camera. I get told I'm great by people with nothing but snapshots, I know if I post here I only get responses such as "getting there" or "alright" but I've never gotten the "Wow, that is amazing" feeling I get from some photos by people on here. I don't get them from my own photos, or from others looking at my photos. Closest thing I got was on one car pic, where someone who does automotive photography said "I live for photos that turn out like these" yet I still see car pics better than mine all over this site.(by the way, continue to tell me that I'm not that great if you feel that way, I don't want to be lied to as a pity case because of this thread, it isn't a "Feel sorry for me and give me some false ego strokes" thread, I simply want improvement, and possibly an optimistic statement , but only if you feel what you say is true)
 Maybe comparing myself to people who have done this for years isn't the best for my self esteem, but how do you -kick-yourself to the next level? I know the technical stuff, I know how exposure works, and I know the cliche situations to apply them, but I have trouble getting an overal shot of power. I think, and I hate saying this, as it is the only thing you can't tell me, I have to find it for myself, what subject matter will interest people without being completely cliche. I think I lack the artists eye. I am a technical photographer at this point only...............
 I just feel kind of down, anyone know a way I can go out there kickstart my improvement streak to be set in motion again?

(P.S. I've felt this way for a while, but it was the photo posted by Sw1tchFX (the HDR on the Workshop of the Damned, so consider that a compliment. Not to make you feel bad for being so talented (jealousy is the greatest form of flattery <actually mocking is but jealousy is a close 2nd>) that I feel my photography is worthless by comparison.


----------



## nakedyak (Aug 22, 2007)

i've been there man. i know what it feels like. I am sort of feeling that way right now. I guess that "technically" i am a professional photographer, but i feel like i'm in a rut. I can't seem to figure out if I can make this photography work for the rest of my life and actually be "good" at it. Sometimes I wonder if i'm just wasting my time and if I should just try to get a regular job and keep photography as a hobby :meh:


----------



## Kimber57 (Aug 22, 2007)

I feel just the opposite, I suppose.  I have an artistic eye and can see wonderful shots in my head, but I'm having trouble with the technical aspects of photography!!  I want to be able to set my camera's settings for the perfect shot that I have in my head, but I'm not quite there yet......not even close, actually.  The lighting, the shutter speed, the ISO, the EVERYTHING -- I figure if I keep studying it, I'll learn it!!

I guess we'll just keep learning as we go.........(i hope)


----------



## ScottS (Aug 22, 2007)

When I get to that point, I buy an new camera  haha I wonder what will happen when there are no better cameras? 

Here's what you could do, start to shoot some different stuff, I don't know what you have dome already, but try to mix it up, do something that you have never some before.


----------



## gmarquez (Aug 22, 2007)

ScottS said:


> When I get to that point, I buy an new camera



When I get to that point, I take a break for a while.  Sometimes I get to a point where I feel like I'm *forcing* myself, and the results are always no-good.  Then I go back to "living life" without photography  (I guess you could call it getting centered), and then when I get the urge to start shooting again, things turn out much better.


----------



## craig (Aug 22, 2007)

Happens to everyone and will continue to happen throughout your photo journey. Do not be afraid to put the camera down for a couple of days weeks or months. I find that visiting museums and art galleries really helps. 

Love & Bass


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh dear! This is the point where I feel I have been at for YEARS now and I am no longer developing! I see such inspired and inspiring photos on here and I realise in a glimpse that I lack the creative or artistic element inside me that is required to take photos this good (for it is NOT always and only the equipment you have, and some just don't have the CHANCE to change their equipment every time they slide into a hole of feeling inadequate and hopeless). I keep trying to work on getting better, but I feel there is a "me" that shines through my photos, and that "me" is - mostly likely so! - only just boring to most. And NOT inspiring, and NOT thought-provoking, and NOT interesting. Somehow at my age (high school is a thing from long, long in the past for me!) I feel I need to accept myself and MY strengths now, I don't believe there is much chance for me to still develop into one of the "young and wild" photographers, mostly so because I no longer AM young ... and have I ever been "wild"? I don't think so...

So I share your frustration, DSLR noob, and know where you're coming from, and see that this is NOT meant to be a pity thread, and I wish for you, who you ARE still young, that you might also find in you the "wild-ness" that will help you create some real WOWers in the end! (If for my part have to come to terms with the fact that I won't).


----------



## Garbz (Aug 22, 2007)

So you know the technical aspects. Time to start developing a style. Do something new. Take the photos you see from other people that make you feel warm and fuzzy and try and imitate them. Once you figure it out adapt it to your own style.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Aug 22, 2007)

Improvement in Photography is a bit like a game of leapfrog.
The two players are technical ability and creativity.
Once one has made a move you have to wait for the other two make theirs.
Sometimes you have ideas that you can't photograph. This is a failing in technical ability. Studying, reading and asking questions (or better yet, take a class) can usually solve this.
Sometimes your technical skills are good but your pictures seem empty, dull or just plain boring. This is a failing in creativity. Studying, reading, asking questions and looking at the work of others can often help. There are classes but their effectiveness depends upon the quality of the teacher.
Once you have improved in one area you will progress until you hit your limits again and then you have to find ways of pushing yourself on to the next level.
I've been committing acts of photography now for over 40 years and I can confirm that the levels just keep going on up 

A word of caution: Everything finds it's own level and this is true of Photography. Just because the levels are there does not mean that you will ever be able to reach them. This should not stop you trying, though. If you never try you will never know what you are capable of.


----------



## Mike_E (Aug 22, 2007)

If I may throw in my $.02 worth, try a different perspective.

A camera can only do as it is instructed and if you have the tech side down then the only thing left is the other half of the equation which is you.

You described growth (improving) in your photography as a mechanical thing of exposures and focusing.  What is your plan for growth as a human being?

Photography is not just a record of an instant of time.  It's a record of someone's view of an instant in time.  Whether that view is pedestrian or a flash of genius depends upon the person with the original view.  A viewpoint being an intellectual thing is best developed by a combination of comparisons between different places and different philosophies. 

The different places part is easily done by just wandering around the planet.  The differing philosophies part is going to have to come by your engaging in conversations with people whose demonstrated talents will be of benefit to you.

You can have these conversations with the living of course but you may also converse with those who have passed on by looking at what they said with their art then noting how it made you feel then they speak again by your looking at how their art was composed and you continue by doing the same with other of their works until you see their philosophy.  I'm not just talking about the mechanics but the importance placed on different elements, what their sense of humor might have been by the exaggerations they might have used and so forth.

Take your camera with you to museums and coffee shops alike and enjoy the trip.

mike


----------



## Anita (Aug 22, 2007)

Garbz said:


> Take the photos you see from other people that make you feel warm and fuzzy and try and imitate them. Once you figure it out adapt it to your own style.


 
This is about the best advice! I'm going to try to imitate first then recreate. That's what babies do, then teenagers, then adults. We all do this in a normal aging process. It definitely applies to photography and all the arts.


----------



## Seefutlung (Aug 22, 2007)

DSLR_noob,

I've been shooting most of my life. For a decade ana half I shot news for major Daily's and wire service. Now I shoot for myself and I still feel as if I'm learning ... still trying new stuff ... still looking for new ways to see old subjects.

An important element in development/education is peer pressure. Join an advance photo group. Shooting similar events/situations and seeing what/how others see will help you improve and develop your own style.

Take photo classes at your community college. The pre-req's will be very basic to you but after that there should be challenging courses.

Try some internet courses.

Without a peer group to help you ... the trick is to challenge yourself into self-improvement. You need to recognize where you are falling short and self-critique yourself into improvement. 

Here are two thoughts on photography which you may or may not already know/be familar with:
1) When all else fails ... follow the rules; and 
2) Pre-visualization - don't just go snapping around town hoping to get something good when you download. When you see a subject which is interesting ... don't start snapping away. Look at it, figure out why it is interesting ... think about what you can do to enhance the interesting element(s) of that subject ... and finally and most importantly, visualize the final image, in your mind's eye imagine how you want the final image to look, then adjust your camera, shutter speed, ISO, aperture, lens and shooting angle to accomodate what you have previsualize. The closer your shots get to your pre-visualized image ... progress is being made both creatively and technically.

Gary


----------



## S2K1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Every once in awhile, I run into a block. It frustrates me, but I have to fight through it, try taking pictures of something new. I never used to take pictures of people because it didn't seem to interest me. Now I love it, it changed how I take pictures. I still have so much to learn, and I know this, so I always try to learn something new when I go out shooting.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Aug 22, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> I feel like I've just plain stopped improving. One thing that bothers me is that I've been into photgraphy for such a short time (7 months).


Nothing happens overnight. 7 months is nothing, I've been shooting seriously for only about two years. Two years is nothing in the grand scheme of things. I don't think i'm that great, but that's why I keep at it, because there's only one way to go, and that's up. I know what I want to do, I love what I do, I love doing it. I love waking up at 4:30 in the morning so I can drive over to the nearest Lake, Mountain, or whatever so I can catch the sunrise at 6. I love spending hours in the darkroom trying to perfect one print! I love how my photographs are not documentations of a point in time, but an _interpretation_ of what I saw. 

Go into your local library and find books of master's work in the field that you are most interested in. If it's landscape, analyze Ansel Adams's work, if it's Photojournalism, take a look at what James Nachtwey does. Analyze what compositional tools they used, how they shot it, how they developed it. Learn their techniques. Try to emulate your favorite photographers work. I love the contrast and drama that Ansel Adams was able to create in his work. So just recently, I bought a new 35mm camera for practically nothing and some color filters so I can work to achieve his look. In my attempts, I'm going to become more proficient and confident not only shooting, but in the darkroom as well. That's how you learn. You try to emulate other people's work, and in the process of that, you develop your own style because you learn the process and you figure out what you like and don't like. 

Everyone is creative, it's human to be creative. You've only been shooting for 7 months, nobody develops style in 7 months. I still don't know where the heck i'm going to go with my photography and i'm getting a bachelors degree in photography! About the only thing I know I don't want to do is wedding and fashion. 

You just need to be patient, and keep on truckin'.


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you everyone for taking this topic seriously. La Photo, I really hope you don't feel like you've reached your photographic end for life
. I will continue to try new things and I may get more outside opinion. I deffinately look at the member here like family members so I'll keep asking when I'm troubled. Thanks.


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Aug 22, 2007)

Here is an exercise that will help your mind think in different ways, and will help in creativity:  

put your camera away for a couple of weeks.  dont use it, dont touch it.  

then, as you are driving/walking/in and out of various places at work and play.....compose in your head......walk to the park, and compose a shot in your head....as you are passing a building compose a shot in your head.....look at objects and things and think about how you would shoot them......but dont shoot them.....just compose in your head.  

after a couple of weeks, you'll be itching to get back to your camera....but you will also of given yourself a new way of looking at subjects and things,


----------



## kundalini (Aug 22, 2007)

There are some great words of wisdom prior to this entry.  I do not attempt to articulate any greater insight to your plight.  But if I got it right on the first reading, there are a few words that come to mind.

Youthfulness - You're just a kid and have a predispostion for impatience.

Plateaus - We all hit them at various stages of life. (not exclusive to photography)

Passion - What is yours?  Only you can decide what is right for you.

I read this the other night and was quite inspired.  Yeah, it was about photography, but to me it was much more.  It was a kick in the pants to get off my ass and see what is around me.  If I copied and pasted right, youll be at the right place.  If not, search the website to figure it out.  It's in the "How To" section of Ken Rockwells rant to basically f**k what others think, find your own vision.  http://kenrockwell.com/tech/howto.htm

I feel for ya' dude.  We've all been there and most of us have the Tee Shirts and scars to prove it.


----------



## JC1220 (Aug 22, 2007)

Fail to grow as a person and you will fail to see. - Me

"The real voyage of discovery consists not in seeking new landscapes but in having new eyes." - Proust

"it is better to think than to do, better to feel then to think, but best of all simply to look"  - Goethe


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 22, 2007)

Seefutlung said:


> An important element in development/education is peer pressure. Join an advance photo group. Shooting similar events/situations and seeing what/how others see will help you improve and develop your own style.
> 
> Take photo classes at your community college. The pre-req's will be very basic to you but after that there should be challenging courses.


 
Really, really good advice. I am very glad I took a course in photography when at college, and I miss that environment. It's tempting to think that classes are just a waste of money when you can teach yourself. To some extent you can. Using books or the internet you can teach yourself the technical aspects, to some extent you can teach yourself composition. In fact the teacher at your college may not actually help you learn those things any easier or quicker. But even if you can't learn from the teacher, you can learn from the other students. By that I don't just mean you can look at their prints for inspiration. Obviously that's something you can do on the internet too. I mean you watch them as they go about the process of making that image. You help each other with shots and share ideas. Sometimes you work together on a shot or a project, and I think rather than compromising your own personal vision this is a very good thing... after all great music is not only made by solo artists. I really think it helps to have other people around you to offer the benefits of competition and also of cooperation.

As for getting 'stuck'... IMO technical issues are the easy part... not because they're easy to understand, far from it, but because when your ideas are limited by your technical abilities and knowledge, you _know_ it and can apply yourself to finding out how to solve the problem in question.
Creative problems are another matter. I think most of us at some point (more likely at several points) hit "photographer's block" regarding creativity and inspiration. This is something that's harder to beat because it's harder to understand; how do you suddenly lose the ability to have ideas? More importantly how do you get it back again?
Honestly I don't think there's an answer, at least not a simple one. Sometimes I find it helps to look at the work of other photographers - and for me it helps to see real prints on a wall instead of little images on the web. Sometimes I need to see some art other than photographic... whether that means going to the national portrait gallery or reading a comic. Sometimes visual art is actually the last thing I need, and reading a book is the thing that helps kick-starts my imagination. Sometimes I put all my photographic gear away for a couple of weeks and try to visualise photos like Jeepnut28 said, and other times I actively avoid trying to think in photographic terms. Each of these approaches has helped me at various times, but none is a panacea that works every time... sadly I don't think such a thing exists 

Woah that was a long one. Sorry.


----------



## nabero (Aug 22, 2007)

I feel for you DSLR Noob...I've been at a similar place with my photography lately (just feeling *stuck*).  I haven't done much with my camera in the past couple of months--taking that break has me really excited to get my camera back out there and working on things.  I'd say keep reading, keep looking around for inspiration...give yourself time...it's not a race 

Cheers


----------



## table1349 (Aug 22, 2007)

Noob.  Quick question.  What books have you read on photography?  Who are master photographers that inspire you?  Have you read any of their stuff?  There is a lot to be said for being born with a natural artistic eye.  I believe that you can develop an eye as well.  It takes study.  Study of those that impress you and an understanding on how they managed to get the results they did. It may sound a lot like homework, but at least it is in a subject that you love.


Sorry, my wife asked me a question when I was typing this and forgot something I meant to add.  I too would concur with the wisdom in seefutlung's post.  There are several ways to expand your abilities.


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 22, 2007)

To be honest...... I haven't read any, and any works by other photographer I see as individual work rather than follow a name. I am very creative and artistic with a pencil and paper, or for design, it's a photographic artist's eye I need. I guess I could use a bit of photographic studying.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 22, 2007)

I got an incentive in a strange way today.

My local camera club is having a juried competition and the winners will be on exhibition in a very nice gallery. I have some pix that fit the subject  requirements and some ideas for others - so I'm going to go out and shoot specifically for this competition and show.


----------



## crownlaurel (Aug 23, 2007)

I'm in a slump, not because I can't improve with what I have.  I have a great deal of room for improvement, but I'm in a slump of not liking anything I do lately.

With three weeks of record high temps and red alerts for air quality, I haven't gotten out much lately and when I do and take my camera, I am not at all happy with the results.  I see lots of great things I could shoot but it's so hot (104*F yesterday) and humid I don't even have the desire to get out of the car.

I sometimes take my camera with me just in case but I don't leave it in the car so someone who knows what's in the bag tries to force me to take event photos.  I'm not really an event kind of girl (not this kind of event photos anyway).  A youth rally in a low ceiling church cafeteria with low light in one side and bright mixed light in another  is not an ideal photo op and I don't have the lenses I'd need to shoot in that situation and I'm not the kind to move around in odd places in the middle of things so I hate everything I ended up shooting.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Aug 23, 2007)

I feel like I don't have the time. I am thinking about photography all the time and I take the camera with me. It just seems like every time I sit down to read something or try to focus on taking some pictures one of my children needs me. 
I am so frustrated at times.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 23, 2007)

I see you're part of Vazaar now - go out and shoot images for the various topics. That ought to keep you busy for a while


----------



## Iron Flatline (Aug 23, 2007)

...and start a photoblog. Nothing will keep you busier than trying to post an image per day. 

You could also participate in the various photomemes and open online competitions. Some of them are kind of lame, but at least it forces you to think about photography, and to create work specifically for it.


----------



## Seefutlung (Aug 23, 2007)

crownlaurel said:


> I'm in a slump, not because I can't improve with what I have. I have a great deal of room for improvement, but I'm in a slump of not liking anything I do lately.
> 
> With three weeks of record high temps and red alerts for air quality, I haven't gotten out much lately and when I do and take my camera, I am not at all happy with the results. I see lots of great things I could shoot but it's so hot (104*F yesterday) and humid I don't even have the desire to get out of the car.
> 
> I sometimes take my camera with me just in case but I don't leave it in the car so someone who knows what's in the bag tries to force me to take event photos. I'm not really an event kind of girl (not this kind of event photos anyway). A youth rally in a low ceiling church cafeteria with low light in one side and bright mixed light in another is not an ideal photo op and I don't have the lenses I'd need to shoot in that situation and I'm not the kind to move around in odd places in the middle of things so I hate everything I ended up shooting.


 
It is those events, the one with the horrible lighting, the ones where there isn't a good place to stand, the ones where your equipment doesn't match the situation which are the most challenging. It is you, raising yourself and your photography to the challenge is when you reap the most benefit.

There are many here who have stated take a few days/weeks/months/time off ... I say no. The best way to get out of a slump is to work your way out ... not waiting for some sign from the Gods or the tooth fairy. I cannot imagine telling an editor that I didn't want to go on an assignment because I feel uncreative today. Or not shooting something interesting because of the heat ... yeah you will feel like crap ... smelly, sweat soaked, wet rat looking crap ... but when you're done ... you can say to yourself "I did it!" I beat the heat, I beat the lack of equipment, I beat the crappy lighting ... I (pause for effect) DID (pause for effect) IT!!!! And you will end up with images you never would have gotten otherwise.

I realize that there is a dif between a professional and a hobbiest ... but if you wish to shoot like a pro you gotta act like a pro. To me a pro is one who CONSISTANCY get the exceptional shot day-in and day-out ... and not just when they feel creative or when the weather and lighting are prefect.

Remember, all that is important is the final. Nobody really cares about the effort and pain you endured to get the shot ... all the viewer cares about is the shot. So don't expect to get any atta-girls for your efforts ... only for the results.

Gary


----------



## glaston (Aug 23, 2007)

There's no reason anyone should feel like this. There's so many levels to photography.
I find that when I think like that, there are certain things that I COULD do but for some reason I believe that I can't do them.
It's for the most part a commitment issue. Where I want to do something, but don't want to start something lengthy due to other things that keep me busy.

For the most part though, refining my abilities in Photoshop leads to new shots.
I have very little interest in taking a photo of something that will remain what it is. I take photos with manipulation in mind.
I also like to composite 3D elements into photos. That requires ALOT of learning and refinement of the craft.
A 3D rendering app is so technical and involved that it would take years to master one version. Which won't happen because before you could master that version, an updated version comes out and there's more to learn.
That is why I am even here at this board, because to create masterful 3D renderings requires a photographers eye, a sculptors hand, and a painters sense of color to simply create stills. Then there's animation which is even more complicated.
It draws on all artistic disciplines, AND technical proficiency with a computer.
Imagine creating a realistic photo from basic geometrical shapes such as spheres, cubes, planes, cylinders.
My camera comes in handy not only for reference images, but to take photos of textures and surfaces to map onto 3D meshes to create the finished work.
The only way to stop improving is to quit entirely.

I will never stop improving because there is too much to learn already, not to mention what becomes possible as computers themselves advance.

My advice to you would be to start doing things that are difficult. Things that you need to advance your skill level in order to achieve.
That's how I improve...


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 23, 2007)

Seefutlung said:


> There are many here who have stated take a few days/weeks/months/time off ... I say no. The best way to get out of a slump is to work your way out ... not waiting for some sign from the Gods or the tooth fairy. I cannot imagine telling an editor that I didn't want to go on an assignment because I feel uncreative today.


 
I don't remember saying anything about gods or fairies :er: ... it's not about praying for some kind of epiphany, it's just about clearing your head. Many people, when writing many thousands of words under pressure or trying to complete any kind of long assignment, eventually need to stop, go for a walk or something before coming back to it. I don't see why a couple of days of not taking photographs couldn't, for some people, be the photographic equivalent of popping out for a smoke. For some people, like yourself, taking time off maybe completely pointless... for others trying to work themselves out of the slump may be the equivalent of just banging their heads repeatedly on a wall if they can't try to look at the problem from a different perspective. Like I said, there's no magic cure that works for everyone, it's just one approach that works some of the time.

As you said yourself, there is a difference between a professional and a non-professional. Not everyone wants to shoot like a pro. To me a pro is no more or less than someone who gets paid for taking photographs... and I have encountered many of these who frankly didn't deserve to be paid one penny. A _good_ pro is something else, as is a good amateur. Of course I completely agree that creating extraordinary images often requires extraordinary patience and enduring much unpleasantness... that doesn't mean that people aren't at some point going to find themselves unhappy with their work regardless of the effort they put in.


----------



## abraxas (Aug 24, 2007)

If I reached my limit, I'd quit- fold up the tent and pack off to new territory.


----------



## BeCaptivated (Aug 24, 2007)

Definately take a break.  When I run dry like that, I take a week off and them start shooting again..it seems like after my break I start to advance again.


----------



## ShaCow (Aug 24, 2007)

I know how you feel dslr_noob, I feel like that at the moment with my photography, reading this thread has certainly made me open my eyes


----------



## neea (Aug 25, 2007)

Wow. So many encouraging words and so great to know that no ones alone in this.
Creative people seem to be destined for these types of feelings.

I was in a very very long rut... like a year. Then I got my digital camera. Film depressed me because it seemed like such a waste of money to be buying film, developing it, and have it all turn out like crap.
With digital I can go out, shoot hundreds of pictures, come home and empty the card... go start again. 
I've noticed a huge growth in the short time I've had it.
However... my computer has had some issues and I've had to reformat so I'm depressed again because I dont have all the programs installed yet. And I'm not sure if I trust my computer either right now.

It's very hard for me to get out of ruts sometimes. What works one time will do the opposite the next. Sometimes reading books or looking at pictures online will help and give me inspiration. Other times I get more depressed because I think that I could never be that good.

I may print this thread out for when I'm really down and out and can read all the lovely and encouraging words everyone has posted.


----------



## DSLR noob (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm glad that this thread was able to help out those who don't want to feel alone, including me. It sheds some light at the end of a tunnel. Thank you for anyone who posted.


----------



## slickhare (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm a little late, and there's plenty of great advice here already, but what the hey...

One thing that really helped me, was to take a look at my photos, and look for similarities. I looked at the subjects, composition, settings I used, and noted the trends. I noticed that my composition seemed to always put the subect in the same area of the frame, that I didn't play with angles enough, etc. Every time I'd shoot after that, I'd keep those things in mind and try and avoid them, or alternatively, include them if it was something that was missing. 

Also you could just take a break, and admire other's work. Don't just say "Wow that's a great picture!" say "Wow! That's a great picture! I like how they did ___", and think about how you can use those elements when you shoot next time. 

Or you could just take a break entirely for a little bit. Getting frustrated certainly doesn't help. Don't beat yourself up, remember, you're supposed to be having fun. Whatever you chose to do, good luck to you


----------



## Funky (Aug 28, 2007)

When i get bored, i just try to find the most amazing picture and do everything in my power to perfectly duplicate it, after i do, i've learnt something i didnt know before, this way your improving the whole time, putting new spins on everything.


----------



## Vaporous (Aug 28, 2007)

If your getting photography block then your not divulging into the art enough. Find a 'muse' or as mentioned someone who is so inspiring you dont want to set your camera down.


----------



## Meysha (Aug 29, 2007)

I go through this every week. And if this thread has shown you anything,,, we are not alone. Art is hard. We can't be inspiring and inspired all the time otherwise we'd probably overheat. hehehe.

just referring to your original post, you mentioned you take 30 photos a day. There used to be a slogan printed on my old school's swimming building "Practise does not make Perfect. Perfect practise makes perfect"

So basically don't waste your time if your hearts not there in it when you're practising. Do something else.... find inspiration somewhere else.

I go to the art gallery almost 3 times a month for inspiration. If I'm in a rut I never ever go into the photography section. I stick to the other art forms I don't / can't do and I get so amazed at everything. Then I probably won't take a photo for a few days/ week because I'll be so depressed at how good everyone else is. But then I'll just have my camera with me, but I won't be 'out' to take a photo in particular, and something just happens sometimes and you get inspired at the right time.


----------



## windrivermaiden (Aug 29, 2007)

Sweetsomedays said:


> I feel like I don't have the time. I am thinking about photography all the time and I take the camera with me. It just seems like every time I sit down to read something or try to focus on taking some pictures one of my children needs me.
> I am so frustrated at times.


 
Me too! and mine are brand new college students! I thought by this time I would be having a little more time to dedicate to my craft.

Time seems to always be in short supply. I have loads of good ideas. No time.

My best advice to a young enthuasisatic person is to shoot, and shoot and shoot....and take a community college class. Talk to other photographers, Get out and move about your community. Take a bus if you never do that...just go some where with your camera and see what transpires. Dont think about what you are going to eventually do with the photos. Just find things that interest you for a second. If it catches your eye...work it with the camera. 

And remember it is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Christie Photo (Aug 29, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> To be honest...... I haven't read any... I guess I could use a bit of photographic studying.



And there it is.

Get yourself some instruction.  Read books.  Attend seminars.  Take classes.

It's a lifelong journey with few shortcuts.  One of my favorite quotes:

"The greatest obstacle to discovering the shape of the earth, the continents and the ocean was not ignorance but the illusion of knowledge."  ~Daniel J. Boorstin

You say you know the technical stuff, and how exposure works.  Do you really?

I've been at this for most of 40 years.  I'm still learning.  It's not easy to be calm when you're young and excited about something, but you have to have some patience and go through the learning process.

Arm yourself with some solid training.

It's gonna be OK...   really.

-Pete


----------



## THORHAMMER (Aug 31, 2007)

challenge yourself with a shooting situation thats hard to do, that you have nto shot before. Then you will learn and improve more throughout all your shots .... 

I learned stuff while shooting a fastmoving, and dimly lit reception at a sweet 15 party that I incorporate into some aspects of all my shooting, challenge yourself to shoot something very difficult, you will learn and grow.


----------



## castrol (Aug 31, 2007)

Some fantastic advise all through this thread. I really like the photo-blog idea.

I might even try that, only maybe one exceptional shot per week instead of daily.

I find myself waiting up to a week before I even remember I _have_ a camera
then I pick it up and have a blast with it. I find changing lenses makes me 
want to shoot more as well. My favorite thing about SLR photography is the
fact that the lenses are sooooo easy to change out. I'll sell a lens, get exactly
what I paid for it and then buy another one. There are several that I won't
be getting rid of, like my 50mm 1.4, but the point is that it seems to help me
get motivated and creative.

There are so many aspects to this "hobby" that it is difficult to do them all.
My next purchase will likely be another flash so I can do some creative flash
photography. 

Oh yeah, I like the little contest here on this forum. I was disappointed with
August being the "worst photo ever" but I am looking forward to the September
contest. I have submitted a lot of photos to the contests and haven't won
yet, but I always get a few votes, and to me, that speaks volumes about 
where I am with my piture takin'.


----------



## DRodgers (Aug 31, 2007)

To the OP if you feel you've gone as far as you can ,maybe you have..
This is not a bad thing we need to continue learning to improve.
Grab some books from the library on art and composition it will give you a fresh outlook.
Play with curves and angles as leading lines.
then when you've exhausted that ,get some books on great photographers and look at their images can be very inspireing..


----------



## cherrymoose (Sep 4, 2007)

I've really been into photography for about the same time as you; 8 months, and even then the first few were what I call the snapshot months. 

I think I know how you feel, though. At this very moment, I _do_ feel like I'm improving, but that could just be because I've recently been to better places to shoot at.

But as short as two weeks ago, though, I felt how you do. I don't have a solution to offer, besides: keep shooting. For me, I almost wanted to sell my camera and just stop, because that seemed like the only way I could stop havng to see each worse shot as I uploaded them. But I kept shooting, and that's helped. For now. 

Good luck. :thumbup:


----------

